# Overnight stops in cornwall ?



## Vanperbovv (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey I'm looking to do a week trip in cornwall in the van however I don't know where to start! I'm after places which are preferably not car parks (rural/wild areas) either in land or along the coast. Can anyone share some places they know of or may have stayed before. 

Thanks


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 24, 2017)

I haven't been to Cornwall so I am not the best person to answer, however;
If you join as a member you will get the stopping places.
It will depend on the size of your van
July and August has to be the worst time to go
I think north Devon has allocated 6 car parks with an overnight stay allowed. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## colinm (Jul 24, 2017)

If you want access to data in poi's join, but if you want to know of some nice campsites I can tell you them, but be aware for the next six weeks Cornwall is very busy and IMO not a good time to visit.


----------



## maingate (Jul 24, 2017)

Vanperbovv said:


> Hey I'm looking to do a week trip in cornwall in the van however I don't know where to start! I'm after places which are preferably not car parks (rural/wild areas) either in land or along the coast. Can anyone share some places they know of or may have stayed before.
> 
> Thanks



If you don't want to join as a Full Member then you can either just wing it or search on Google Earth for stopovers and take a gamble.

However, if you end up on a site down there for one night, it would have been cheaper to join as a Full Member.

Are you feeling lucky? :lol-061:


----------



## GeoffL (Jul 24, 2017)

You don't say where in Cornwall you want to stop -- it's a big county (approx 75 miles from Bude to Sennen) with varied landscape / seascape along the way. Most council car parks that allow overnight parking are pay-and-display, and some of those don't permit camping. Add to that, most campsites worth stopping at are heaving until the end of the school holidays and cost more per night than full membership per year. Full membership is cheap in comparison ...


----------



## Tidydragon (Jul 26, 2017)

*Cornwall*

Just got back from 2 weeks Devon /Cornwall.  Thanks to the POIs found some great places to stay. Thanks to the rest of you for finding them.


----------



## witzend (Jul 26, 2017)

Vanperbovv said:


> I'm after places which are preferably not car parks (rural/wild areas) &#55357;&#56397;





GeoffL said:


> . Most council car parks that allow overnight parking are pay-and-display, and some of those don't permit camping.



He Don't want carparks and I don't think Cornwall council car parks allow over nighting


----------



## Bertilak (Jul 26, 2017)

*not quite a wild camp but*

can I give an honourable mention for St Just rugby club, who do camping over the summer. Sorry it's not free: Camping at St Just Rugby Football Club , but is half the cost of the horrid holiday parks, and has adequate/ basic facilities, and a good edge of village location, if you need to re-stock, a shower etc.

We did Cornwall wilding a couple of years ago, which was pleasant in June, but we would expect would be hell in August for anything bigger than a Bongo.


----------



## The general (Aug 7, 2017)

At moment on road trip round Scandinavia , Nordic countries , great for wildcamping , ref Cornwall can't wait to get back down there over the winter , summer forget it . I mean boscastle  fantastic I was the only camper in the car park which was hugh and I thought to myself this place must be hell on earth during the summer with the crowds !!!! Mind you you still got to pay during winter !!!


----------



## Nigel L (Aug 8, 2017)

The general said:


> At moment on road trip round Scandinavia , Nordic countries , great for wildcamping , ref Cornwall can't wait to get back down there over the winter , summer forget it . I mean boscastle  fantastic I was the only camper in the car park which was hugh and I thought to myself this place must be hell on earth during the summer with the crowds !!!! Mind you you still got to pay during winter !!!


Haven't been to Boscastle for years. Where abouts is the car park, and can you overnight in It? Or is it just parking that's available.
Thanks.


----------



## The general (Aug 8, 2017)

Ref car parks , boscastle , as you drive thru village over the river bridge just 100 mtrs on right , big car park in fact it did look new ,mesh covering , toilets there , parking up far end , as usual no overnight .


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 8, 2017)

Nigel L said:


> Haven't been to Boscastle for years. Where abouts is the car park, and can you overnight in It? Or is it just parking that's available.
> Thanks.



There is only one carpark in Boscastle.


----------



## Mikeingham (Aug 14, 2017)

*Over night stops in cornwall*

Hi there 
Firstly  forget the scaremongers who say forget
It in the summer months don't know what their on about.!
I live in mid cornwall and full time. 
Forget the campsites! There  are quite a few
Nice places to park up the key is get there after
Say 7pm and leave about 7am no one really knows you're 
Ever there full timers are reluctant  to go online and give up
Their prime sites I'm parked up legally at a suberp
Site car park in mid august  3 vans here. 
Water is difficult  to find in cornwall. 
Pubs are a good bet..ring around...
Good luck...message me for some sites west
Of truro. .


----------



## The general (Aug 15, 2017)

The general said:


> Ref car parks , boscastle , as you drive thru village over the river bridge just 100 mtrs on right , big car park in fact it did look new ,mesh covering , toilets there , parking up far end , as usual no overnight .





Mikeingham said:


> Hi there
> Firstly  forget the scaremongers who say forget
> It in the summer months don't know what their on about.!
> I live in mid cornwall and full time.
> ...


yes visiting the places after 6/7pm free parking , coaches all gone nice and peaceful , but as you say full timers have found good spots don't let on ( I don't blame them ) but you got to admit during the day the place is swamped in the summer , but as you are local you got a head start on where to go


----------

